# CWO Michael Duskin 1/3 SFG (A)  Former 3/75



## Centermass (Oct 25, 2012)

The Department of Defense announced Thursday Chief Warrant Officer Michael S. Duskin from Orange Park was killed Oct. 23.

Chief Duskin was 42. He died serving in Operation Enduring Freedom in the Chak District, Wardak Province. He was assigned to the 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group in Fort Bragg, North Carolina. 

Chief Duskin was killed from small arms fire while on dismounted patrol during combat operations, according to the Department of Defense. He had formerly served with B Co 3/75.

Go with God Chief.

DOL/RLTW

~S~


----------



## Dame (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest in peace, Chief.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 25, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Oct 25, 2012)

RIP Chief.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Chief.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Those of you who knew Mike Duskin know the type of man he was. He will be sorely missed. Once again this hits home and it sucks...
RIP Brother. Prayers out your family, friends, and teammates.

SBG sends.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest in peace, Chief.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest in Peace Chief


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace, Chief.


----------



## tova (Oct 26, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Muppet (Oct 26, 2012)

Rest in peace Chief. My condolences S.B.G.

F.M.


----------



## elle (Oct 26, 2012)

Rest In Peace, prayers to his family, friends and Brothers.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 26, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 26, 2012)

shortbrownguy said:


> Those of you who knew Mike Duskin know the type of man he was. He will be sorely missed. Once again this hits home and it sucks...
> RIP Brother. Prayers out your family, friends, and teammates.
> 
> SBG sends.


 
Big Mike Duskin, Warrant for my team when I showed up fresh out the Q Course.  Big bear of a man who loved to shoot, love to PT, loved his brothers, and loved his family the most.  He always checked in on guys who were dealing with family/other issues, me included, and had a wisdom that was blunt and yet helpful at the same time.  He died in full pursuit of the enemy after taking out a couple of their jihadi brethen

The Chak Valley has taken four of our brothers so far.  We'll keep fighting everyday to honor Mike, Riley, Schiro, and Justin.  We miss you Mike.  Rest in peace, see you on the high ground.  Prayers out to Maggie and the kids.

"Bad Boys for life" and "With it or On it".  Be in God's peace brother.


----------



## AWP (Oct 26, 2012)

A story from the local paper including an interview with his dad.

Blue Skies, Chief.

http://jacksonville.com/community/c...range-park-soldier-remembered-dedicated-brave


----------



## Squidward (Oct 26, 2012)

You were one hell of a team mate, a true warrior, and a mentor. Big Mike stood tall both in stature and in personality, and he died doing what he did best, taking the fight to the enemy's doorstep.

With it or on it...

“Nothing fires the warrior’s heart more with courage than to find himself and his comrades at the point of annihilation, at the brink of being routed and overrun, and then to dredge not merely from one’s own bowels or guts but from one’s discipline and training the presence of mind not to panic, not to yield to the possession of despair, but instead to complete those homely acts of order which Dienekes had ever declared the supreme accomplishment of the warrior: to perform the commonplace under far-from-commonplace conditions.”
-Gates of Fire


----------



## Tracer112 (Jan 12, 2013)

Big Mike will be sorely missed.  I had heard of the news on another forum.  I was in HQ PLT with him when he was at 3/75.  He was the sourse of many good memories early in my career.  He was a big brother, and will be missed.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Big Mike. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 22, 2013)

I somehow missed this one the first time around.  RIP brother.  RLTW!


----------



## JHD (Sep 22, 2013)

RIP.  peace be with his family and loved ones.


----------



## xf4wso (Sep 30, 2013)

RIP and thank you.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 30, 2013)

RIP Brother. I missed this the first time around. "Camp Duskin" is/was a great memorial to a great soldier.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 30, 2013)

RIP, Chief.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Oct 8, 2013)

Blue skies chief, RIP ..


----------

